# Is there a typical Colnago color?



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

Bianchi has the famous celeste, does Colnago has one particular color it is associated with?

I have a Colnago Mexico myself, and will probably repaint it in a few months time. What should I put on it?

It is blue now, but it is not the original paint, though the decals are original. I have seen many blue or red versions of this frame. 

What is the history behind these colors?

Thanks for any reply


----------



## ComesAtime (Dec 27, 2009)

matchmaker said:


> Bianchi has the famous celeste, does Colnago has one particular color it is associated with?
> 
> I have a Colnago Mexico myself, and will probably repaint it in a few months time. What should I put on it?
> 
> ...


Color associated? No

Historic color? Yes, Sarroni or Molteni.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

If I were you and had such a frame, I would have only one color to paint the Colnago. To me, it should be Rosso Corsa with white decals. Not even Sarroni. 

Maybe I'm just old. An Italian bike should be Rosso Corsa. Period. And Colnago won't make one for me, for *any* price without some silly Formula Uno car on the top tube.

Look at this Arabesque masterpiece.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=199018

Or this 1985 Arabesque
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=16833

Or this 1992 Master
http://www.raydobbins.com/master/index

They make all that absolute traversty these days.

Yes. There IS history. Rosso, Azzurri, Nero and Blanco are the four main colors that existed before Molteni or Sarroni.


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

I am hesitating between:










or a slightly different (Saronni) shade










and










I think I will go for the last one, because it is the color the bike has now, except for the race panel graphics and the chromed lugs.

But I talked to the painter and he can take care of that. I guess it may be best to respect the original color. I am actually thinking the paint may well be original, with a few modifications, such as the fact the chainstay was covered with a black plastic tape, probably because that part was chromed and started to wear.


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

I am hesitating between:


















or a slightly different (Saronni) shade










and










I think I will go for the last one, because it is the color the bike has now, except for the race panel graphics and the chromed lugs.

But I talked to the painter and he can take care of that. I guess it may be best to respect the original color. I am actually thinking the paint may well be original, with a few modifications, such as the fact the chainstay was covered with a black plastic tape, probably because that part was chromed and started to wear.


----------



## SJX426 (Oct 6, 2008)

Blue:
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice, that is about the color my bike has now. I think I will do a repaint to make sure it is rustfree and then add the race panel decals, so this is more or less how it would look, except for the gold bar tape. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## SJX426 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, Above is factory stock except pedals, saddle, seat post, tires and freewheel. The bar tape is from the factory.
Today:
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## tedgrant (Jun 13, 2006)

red, THE Italian color


----------



## lnavarrete (Aug 11, 2011)

By looking at some catalogs, only the Saronni red seems to be the only "exclusive" one color options.


----------

